# Are these all Rio's



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

You guy's no more than I do are these Rio's?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

that bottom pic is cool! i would say yes?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

if i wasnt mistaken the bottom pick has a few too many legs in it lol


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

phorisc said:


> if i wasnt mistaken the bottom pick has a few too many legs in it lol


And beards!!


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations Dave winner of snap shot of the week on Roughin it Outdoors;  

Norm


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey thanks.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of those look like Rios to me, but there is one (left side of 4th pic) that is a bit lighter. It could be a Rio-Merriam's hybrid. But I'm no expert.


----------

